# Convertir motor de 125V a 230V



## avr (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola

No se si debería ir aquí este mensaje, si no es así que lo muevan los moderadores al sitio adecuado.

Bueno, la cosa es que tengo un motorcito que quisiera aprovechar, pero la cosa es que funciona a 125V, y me gustaría hacerlo funcionar a 230V, sin tener que usar un autotransformador, que siempre es un engorro. ¿se podría hacer?

es de estos motores universales, que valen para contínua y alterna (tiene dos polos en el estátor, y 8 bobinas en el rótor, conectadas de la siguiente manera, bobina 1 del estátor-> escobilla 1-> rotor-> escobilla 2-> bobina 2 del estátor)

lo saqué de un aparato viejo, y llevaba un conmutador para elegir entre 125 y 230V, la cosa es que, al sacarlo, sólo saqué el motor, y perdí el selector de tensión, que no sé qué es lo que llevaría para hacer el cambio de voltaje, si alteraría la conexión de las bobinas, o llevaría algún sistema de atenuación de voltaje o lo que fuera

lo probé un día a 220V e iba a toda leche, no paraba de acelerarse, así que lo apagué y al ponerlo a 125V iba rápido, pero de una forma controlada, enseguida alcanzó una velocidad constante, así que supongo que ese es su voltaje correcto

a ver si me podeis echar un cable

un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 14, 2009)

Depende del consumo del motor, pero puedes usar una resistencia de muchisima potencia


----------



## avr (Sep 14, 2009)

hola

gracias por tu respuesta, te cuento,  el motor debe ser de unos 150W, con lo que debería consumir algo mas de 1 Amperio a 125V, lo que significa que en la resistencia que tendría que poner deberían caer 100 Voltios con una corriente de 1 amperio, es decir, 100W, y eso es mucho calor para una resistencia, podría poner una bombilla o algo así; pero yo lo que busco es algo más sencillo, como cambiar el cableado de alguna manera, o una cosa que he visto por la red, que es meter un diodo en serie con el motor, aunque no estoy muy seguro que funcione, ya que le metes al motor la mitad del voltaje eficaz, sí, pero con picos de (230*1,4) Voltios, y lo mismo se quema, no sé

en fin, a ver que se os ocurre que podría hacer


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 14, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Depende del consumo del motor, pero puedes usar una resistencia de muchisima potencia



al colocarle una resistencia, se veria afectado el voltage.
ahora cual es el voltage de tu pais y la frecuencia?



			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> al colocarle una resistencia, se veria afectado el voltage.
> ahora cual es el voltage de tu pais y la frecuencia?



perdon se veria afectado el amperaje necesitamos los datos de el voltage de red de tu pais y la frecuencia.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 14, 2009)

Pues para control del motor podrias usar un recortador con triac, aunque no se si trabajarian bien para cargas inductivas de alta potencia como tu motor, mira aqui ahi uno sencillo:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/atenpote/index.htm

Tendrias que agregarle una red snubber entre las terminales del triac, prueba y cuentanos a ver.

Saludos.


----------



## avr (Sep 15, 2009)

hola

vivo en España, así que la red que voy a usar es de 230V y 50 Hz

la verdad es que lo del triac está bien pero yo buscaba algo un poco más sencillo, porque si tengo que hacer algo muy complejo o voluminoso, le pongo un autotransformador y listo

de todas formas, lo del triac, lo que hace es que no manda toda la onda de la corriente de alterna, sino que quita una parte (dejando pasar corriente a partir de un determinado ángulo de la corriente), pero aún así, el motor se acabaría comiendo picos de 230*1,4 voltios, y eso sería demasiado

¿ qué os parece lo del diodo que se comenta aquí?

http://www.foro-industrial.com/foros/viewtopic.php?p=9422

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 15, 2009)

150w de motor es mucho motor...
Lo del diodo podría servir siempre que sea apropiado.

Igual lo mejor es poner una bombilla en serie, pero deverá ser de 100/150W porlomenos para que aguante la intensidad del motor y no actue como un fusible.


----------



## jorger (Sep 15, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> 150w de motor es mucho motor...
> Lo del diodo podría servir siempre que sea apropiado.
> 
> Igual lo mejor es poner una bombilla en serie, pero deverá ser de 100/150W porlomenos para que aguante la intensidad del motor y no actue como un fusible.


 
Si se pone una bombilla con el motor no hay ningún riesgo de que se queme,ya que las bombillas son de 230vac,y si la ponemos en serie con el motor lo único que pasa es que la bombilla luce menos porque ahí entra en acción la resistencia del motor.

Es imposible que se queme la bombilla.
Lo que hay que buscar es una bombilla que que produzca una caída de tensión suficiente para que al motor le lleguen unos 110v (es mejor dejar siempre un pequeño margen de voltaje para que el motor no funcione siempre al 100%)

Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que cuanta más potencia tiene una bombilla,menor es la resistencia de su filamento y viceversa.

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 15, 2009)

upsss eso no lo había pensado ops:
Yo había calculado poner una bombilla de 120V
el problema es que si pones una bombilla de potencia insuficiente, 
su finísimo filamento actúa como fusible, y no soporta la intensidad del motor.

Cuanta mayor es la potencia del motor, más brilla la bombilla, hasta que al final...
¡flash! la bombilla muere.

Esto lo ovservé cuando me compré luces de navidad de 125v en EEUU
y miraba como hacer para no tener que poner un transformador en cada línea 
(las controlaba independientemente)

En mis ensayos creo recordar que usaba unas viejas bombillas de 120v que tenía por ahí...

Si tienes un tester cojete unas cuantas bombillas y mide su resistencia y nos la apuntas.

La bombilla es ideal porque es una resistencia de gran potencia (depende de los w)
que disipa la energía en luz, en lugar de calor, lo que evita cosotoso radiadores.

Hay que encontrar el equilibrio exacto entre resitencia y potencia,
aunque creo que cualquiera irá bien 

Saludos!


----------



## snowboard (Sep 15, 2009)

¿no has pensado en un transformadorr?


----------



## mcrven (Sep 16, 2009)

avr dijo:


> Hola
> 
> lo saqué de un aparato viejo, y *llevaba un conmutador para elegir entre 125 y 230V*, la cosa es que, al sacarlo, sólo saqué el motor, y perdí el selector de tensión, que no sé qué es lo que llevaría para hacer el cambio de voltaje, si alteraría la conexión de las bobinas, o llevaría algún sistema de atenuación de voltaje o lo que fuera
> 
> un saludo



Es posible que el aparato tuviera un transformador interno.

Por otro lado, el estator y el rotor, según dices, están conectados en paralelo. Te sugiero pruebas a conectar los elementos en serie y pruebas: Estator 1 a la red 1, estator 2 a escobilla 1 > rotor > escobilla 2  a red 2. Para invertir el giro debes invertir las ecobillas.

Saludos:


----------



## avr (Sep 16, 2009)

hola  

el motor no llevaba ningún transformador, sólo un conmutador que servía para cambiar el voltaje, la cosa es que lo perdí y no se exactamente lo que hacía 


el cableado del motor es en serie ( la corriente pasa por un polo, de ahí al rotor, y luego al otro polo), si hubiera estado en paralelo, lo hubiese puesto en serie y problema arreglado, pero desgraciadamente...  


en fin, no sé cómo hacerlo, 

¿qué os parece lo del diodo en serie? 

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2009)

avr dijo:


> ..el motor no llevaba ningún transformador, sólo un conmutador que servía para cambiar el voltaje, la cosa es que lo perdí y no se exactamente lo que hacía el cableado del motor es en serie ( la corriente pasa por un polo, de ahí al rotor, y luego al otro polo), si hubiera estado en paralelo, lo hubiese puesto en serie y problema arreglado, pero desgraciadamente...
> en fin, no sé cómo hacerlo,
> ¿qué os parece lo del diodo en serie?
> saludos


Si la llave hubiera hecho una conmutacion de bobinas, ahora tendrias unos cuantos cables sueltos sin saberse adonde van.
Si no te sobra ninguno, lo mas probable haya tenido un diodo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 16, 2009)

Definitivamente, pon una bombilla en serie o un diodo


----------



## avr (Sep 16, 2009)

hola

bueno, el motor lo saqué hace la tira de años, cuando no tenía mucha idea de como va un motor, y creo que había cables sueltos que no sé ni como los empalmé para que funcionase (ahora que lo pienso, a lo mejor el conmutador 125/230V ponía el estator y el rotor en paralelo/ serie según el voltaje y yo ahora lo tengo ahora puesto en serie y pede que así sea para 230V, pero la cosa es que cuando lo puse a 230 iba desbocado completamente, pero esto fue hace mucho tiempo, así que puede que no lo recuerde bien; voy a hacer una cosa: voy a probarlo a 125v midiendo el consumo, a ver si realmente está chupando los 100-150W que debería, si no es así, es que está puesto para 230V)

en fin, voy  a probar esto y os cuento

(por cierto, ¿lo del diodo en serie funcionaría?,es que no lo acabo de ver yo claro, porque en principio el motor se come los picos de 230V)

saludos


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 16, 2009)

avr no hay un mejor desempeño, de potencia y amperaje que un autotransformador.
esa es la soluccion, ademas al colocarle un resistor le quitas amperaje y esa no es la idea.
 eso es lo que puedo aconcejarte exitos.


----------



## snowboard (Sep 16, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Definitivamente, pon una bombilla en serie o un diodo




Voy por el diodo.


----------



## avr (Sep 17, 2009)

hola

he probado el motor con un autotransformador, y dándole 132V a la entrada ( a la entrada del motor, quiero decir), está consumiendo 0,4A, es decir, unos 53 W, y es un motor de alrededor de 100W, con lo que ahora mismo, tal cómo está cableado, está para funcionar a 230V, la cosa es que a estos 132 V va muy muy rápido, si lo pongo a 230V se me pasa de vueltas, jejeje

en fin, no sé, sí que es raro, de momento si lo quiero usar lo pondré con el autotransformadorr, y ya veré si encuentro otra manera de conectarlo a la red

saludos


----------

